# Skype sur ipad



## dochaudron (23 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

une question idiote : comment fonctionne Skype sur ipad ? 
Ai-je besoin d'écouteurs et micro ???

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## ikeke (23 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir,

Haut parleur et micro sont déjà présent dans l'iPad donc à priori, il n'y a besoin de rien d'autres.


----------



## veronique (23 Juin 2010)

Skyke fonctionne tres bien sur le ipad, il manque juste la camera.....


----------



## PascalBS38 (24 Juin 2010)

veronique a dit:


> Skyke fonctionne tres bien sur le ipad, il manque juste la camera.....


 
A bon je croyais que la VOIP etait bloque par nos fournissuers d'acces (actuellement ORange et SFR, Bouygues aussi?)


----------



## dochaudron (24 Juin 2010)

Super  merci beaucoup.  Je vais télécharger Skype et essayer.


----------



## veronique (24 Juin 2010)

oups...
 pas pensé à préciser que je suis en Suisse et j'ai un FAI suisse.... Je en sais pas si c'est différent  de ce qui se passe en France..


----------



## hyrsut (24 Juin 2010)

PascalBS38 a dit:


> A bon je croyais que la VOIP etait bloque par nos fournissuers d'acces (actuellement ORange et SFR, Bouygues aussi?)



En wifi, l'application n'est pas bloquer du tout, même sur iPhone, et cela fonctionne parfaitement, en 3G je l'ignore, ce serait bien d'avoir un retour. Après il n'y a pas de raison, il ne s'agit pas d'une fonction en concurrence comme dans la téléphonie sur iPhone, l'ipad n'étant pas prévu a la base pour téléphoner.

Sinon l'application fonctionne parfaitement (en wifi) sans écouteur ni micro a rajouter, mais est plus agréable avec des écouteurs. Je regrette qu'il n'y ai pas encore de version iPad de l'application.


----------



## ikeke (25 Juin 2010)

PascalBS38 a dit:


> A bon je croyais que la VOIP etait bloque par nos fournissuers d'acces (actuellement ORange et SFR, Bouygues aussi?)



A priori ce n'est plus le cas, cela fait quelque mois déjà que j'utilise iSip sur iPhone pour passer des coups de fils sur les fixes en utilisant la3G


----------



## PascalBS38 (25 Juin 2010)

Telephoner avec l'iPad ce n'est pas mon but (j'ai un telephone portable du boulot forfait illimite ); faire de la video c'est pas possible avec l'ipad actuel.
En fait Skype me permettrait de chatter avec ma famille qui ont Skype aussi.
Pour du MSN (et oui j'ai une ado avec moi de temps en temps)  j'ai cru comprendre que NIMBUZZ faisait l'affaire et il semble qu'il est compatible avec Skype. A confirmer.


----------



## ikeke (25 Juin 2010)

PascalBS38 a dit:


> Telephoner avec l'iPad ce n'est pas mon but (j'ai un telephone portable du boulot forfait illimite ); faire de la video c'est pas possible avec l'ipad actuel.
> En fait Skype me permettrait de chatter avec ma famille qui ont Skype aussi.
> Pour du MSN (et oui j'ai une ado avec moi de temps en temps)  j'ai cru comprendre que NIMBUZZ faisait l'affaire et il semble qu'il est compatible avec Skype. A confirmer.



Visiblement Nimbuzz n'est pas disponible sur iPad, du moins il n'est dispo dans l'appstore que pour iPhone. Personnellement j'utilise Beejive IM (payant) mais IM+ Lite est pas mal et est gratuit moyennant un peu de pub dans l'application. Ce deux applis ne gérent pas le protocole de chat de Skype mais fonctionnent trés bien pour MSN, Yahoo, AOL, Mobile Me, Jabber,...

L'application officielle Skype n'est malheureusement pas (encore ?) disponible sur iPad. Donc pour Skype et Nimbuzz il faudrait se rabattre sur l'appli iPhone agrandie mais le résultat n'est franchement pas top (du moins pour skype)


----------

